# got my big tank



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well got my big tank now i am excited was gonna get my neighbors 130 but it is old and dont know how many times it has been moved for i wondered over to fish store in Calgary and got me a165g ooooommmmmgggggg it is heavy empty went and got some suction cups to lift it up on the stand . and bought a fx5 to go with my xp4 and fluval 405 soon as i get it up will post some pics


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

whats a "G"


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

question would a 165g be big enough for a sting ray ?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm getting a 250gal to house rays.. dont know enough information as I've never kept them before so I would feel like a hypocryte if i gave advise


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

some grow big and some stay small.... I guess the smaller ones should be ok. I am no ray expert (never kept them before), so dont take my word for it.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It's all about the shape of a tank. Rays like wider tanks. But teacups might be okay in that size of a tank, since they are a smallest stingray. Most rays get 2ft in disc size so no it's way to small for others.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

ive found a lot of sites saying that 125gal is the smallest for a teacup


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Teacup aka reticulated stingrays grow to about 14" disk diameter and another 12" for the tail. Also teacup is not good for noob stingray keeper as they are not hardy when small. Note for starters when keeping stingrays, best to start with a 6" disk diameter and no smaller than than.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I sure hope you mean thick king-el!!


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> I sure hope you mean thick king-el!!


Sorry I EL couldn't help but catch that too 

perhaps he means "disk"?


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

LOL oh you're right.... thick wouldn't make sense either 



b/p said:


> Sorry I EL couldn't help but catch that too
> 
> perhaps he means "disk"?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

b/p said:


> Sorry I EL couldn't help but catch that too
> 
> perhaps he means "disk"?


I hate using iphone keyboard. Yes I mean disk


----------

